# Need advice



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Based on things in the world and such, I am planning on making a mass purchase of some preps to try and firm up some holes we have. I am looking for some advice for a good and accurate calculator for figuring food stores for families. We are currently reviewing our stores and will use that list and the calculator to generate a needs list and go from there. One hole we have is defense, so I am going to pull the virtual trigger on a 10/22 rifle, as the ammo is cheap and effective on lots of critters that have 2 and 4 legs. Any advice would be appreciated.

We cannot afford to do big projects such as solar, generators, etc., so we are focusing on bugging in and what we would need to survive for an extended period of time. 

Another tough subject I am looking for advice on is how to handle kin who live with us, but do not buy into the prep mindset regarding these prep purchases, since my wife's parents and one sister live with us, but again do not see why we do what we do.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

Asatrur said:


> Based on things in the world and such, I am planning on making a mass purchase of some preps to try and firm up some holes we have. I am looking for some advice for a good and accurate calculator for figuring food stores for families. We are currently reviewing our stores and will use that list and the calculator to generate a needs list and go from there. One hole we have is defense, so I am going to pull the virtual trigger on a 10/22 rifle, as the ammo is cheap and effective on lots of critters that have 2 and 4 legs. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> We cannot afford to do big projects such as solar, generators, etc., so we are focusing on bugging in and what we would need to survive for an extended period of time.
> 
> Another tough subject I am looking for advice on is how to handle kin who live with us, but do not buy into the prep mindset regarding these prep purchases, since my wife's parents and one sister live with us, but again do not see why we do what we do.


Bow and arrow is good for food, also quiet defense if needed can't advise on the rest since your situation is different from ours. Be safe take care and stay warm, fed and watered


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Cahri said:


> Bow and arrow is good for food, also quiet defense if needed can't advise on the rest since your situation is different from ours. Be safe take care and stay warm, fed and watered


Should have mentioned we have 2 bows in the house, so that is covered. The only issue arrows are more expensive than rounds if you can recover them in a SHTF situation and the reload time is just a tad slower than a rifle along with if you miss with a bow, they now have ammo.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I found this spreadsheet on Google Documents very helpful in determining food storage needs:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AjUFUTqDh_97cDE5ZG1qaFJ0MGxDcDRHbFN1R2lzQXc&hl=en#gid=0


----------



## JustAPrepper (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if this will help you or not but I'll offer it up just in case. I created a monster spreadsheet of all of our storage. Since most Preppers collect the same things anyway, it may come in handy.

I used an online LDS Calculator as my starting point for Long Term Goods such as Grains, Legumes, Dairy, Fats, Veggies, Fruits, etc. Then I took it a step further and spent well over a week going through every single item we had in the house from Soups to Mac and Cheese to Enchilada Sauce and everything in between. I've calculated serving sizes, calories, fat calories, you name it. I also inserted Comments in to many cells such as, X Cups Wheat Berries = X amount of Ground Flour = X amount loaves of bread as well as X amount Cups of Uncooked Rice = X amount Cooked Rice = X amount of servings. Same with Beans, Dairy and other things. I figured there was no sense storing 500 pounds of Rice if I didn't have a clue as to how many that would feed and for how long. And since I'm a Home Canner I even searched out information on cooked/prepared Chicken, Beef and Pork. I had a specific food goal in mind for a specific number of people and needed to make sure what I had stashed back would meet that goal. I think I've come pretty close.

It's also color coded. Everything that may fall in to the "Grain" category is colored one color. Everything that is "Dairy" is colored another color. Same with Fats, Fruits and Veggies. Soups and such are not color coded. They could go in any category depending on their variety and breaking it down that far was starting to get a little too crazy, even for me.

I'd be more than happy to share it with anyone who wants it. Just send me a PM with your email address.

The spreadsheet is a monster and may be confusing at first glance but is actually pretty easy to use if you understand Excel. All the formulas are already there. You just enter what you have in the proper cell, change a cell if you need to or ignore it if it's not something you store. I've darn near covered every kind of storable good out there...including soap, shampoo and the like, but there's no calculations with those...just "on hand storage".

The only thing I didn't calculate, according to LDS recommendations, was storage for children since there won't be any in my particular party. If you have children, say a 6 year old, enter a .5 in the proper cell. If you have a 13 year old, just enter an additional adult.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Try this calculator. It may give you a rough idea.

http://foodstorageanalyzer.com/PeopleT.aspx


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Not allowing someone to move in is one thing but kicking family out because they are short sighted is more than I am capable of. I would double up on provisions. Start a garden and can some of your produce. They might get behind this especially if you sold it as a cost saving or better quality food action. People don't prep because they are too cheap, too lazy, think that if they admit the possibility then bad things might happen, or any number of reasons. If you can figure out your family's reason(s) then you are half way there. You can point out that they wear a seat belt and carry a spare tire but that will probably not work. You might point out occasional disasters on the news and how those people that were prepared faired better than the ones that weren't. You have an uphill battle, good luck.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Caribou said:


> Not allowing someone to move in is one thing but kicking family out because they are short sighted is more than I am capable of.


Not sure where you got the idea about kicking anyone out. The situation is working it's way out.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Those people are living with you now , so I think you kinda have to think their going to still be there with you when TSHTF . They may not be on board with your prepping , but ultimately I believe you have to include them in your prep planning or else you will fall short . You may be really surprised when the time comes they might really be able to step up and be an asset to you after all .


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Gotta admit, I would hate to be in that sort of family situation. Glad to hear it's working itself out, Asatrur.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

10-22 is great, ain't sure yall gonna find one anywhere right now! Everbody I talk to can't find one. Refills fer it er goin fast to, shelves nearly empty here. Now, fer what yall wan'tin ta do, there be other 22 options. Tube feds carry upta 18 refills an come in bolt an semi. I'd get a bolt fer the sounds what yall wanna do. Also ya can pick em up used fairly easy. They also make em in levers, but they be a bit more money. By refills each week ifin ya can, build up a supply. Vac seal em an they'll be good fer a very long time.

As ta the folks ya got liven with ya, yer more en likely just gonna have ta prep fer them to. I know, I got somewhat the same situation, my DIL seems ta thin were gonna take care a them an wan'ts input on what we store but don't add to it. Basically the boy told her it wasn't gonna happen. Well, I won't let em starve, but she gonna change her eatin habits ifin it comes ta that! She gonna also learn she'll have work ta earn her keep!

As fer figurin food, the way I did it was ta use a note book, right down what we had fer each meal, how much a what it took ta make it. We did this fer a couple a months. Then we had a perty good idear what it was gonna take to make meals.

I understand the big projects thin. But ya can also get buy without lots a them big items. Light can come from lots a sources, lanterns, candles an such, yall can find that stuff here on the site (all been round the bush a time er two!) Lots a ways ta cook an generate heat an so fourth, don't limit yerself by thinin ya gotta spend big bucks fer some a that stuff. It can be achomplished by just lookin round fer a simpler solution.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Another "food" obtainer yall might wanna thin bout, now don't laugh, but a sling shot (er a flip) can be had perty reasonable. I play with one quite a bit. Reloads? I get a bag of 100 marbles at dollar tree fer a buck! With some practice it can put food on the table an ifin push come ta shove leave a big lump on somebodies forehead.

Ifin ya got a old fashioned flip, bands can be made outa innertubes.

Also, learn bout snares.


----------



## simpleguy (Sep 3, 2012)

Snares are a great way to put food on the table. Lots of info on the web about building them and materials you will need. Cheap wire can be bought anywhere, I bought 1000' of picture hanging wire on ebay for 15.00 shipped. I cut lengths (depending on what I want to catch and leave them outside to get the oil and (human) smells off of them. Find where the critters are moving, set out 10 or so and go back to doing whatever you need to do. Check the next day and you should have dinner.Best thing is they are quiet!!! I have never gotten hits on all of them but the more you put out the more you can catch. Might not be enough for your whole group but throw them in a soup or stew and it will be tasty


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, this thread almost 2 years old and came back to life like a god old zombie.
Most of these issues have been worked out including the defense aspect, though I lost them all in a tragic boating accident in the Phoenix area


----------

